# Looking For A Sweet Rib Rub



## fizz (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys and gals I'm looking for a rib and pork rub. I can't eat spicy food at all so I was hoping someone could help me out with nonspicy rub recipe. 
Thanks forum members.


----------



## joe black (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome from SC.  I'm with you, Fizz, we don't do hot and spicey.  Not just for taste, but also for health reasons.  This is my sweet rub that I use on ribs and butts.  

1/2 c  Turbinado sugar
1-1/2 c  Brown sugar
1/2 c  Kosher salt (or sea salt)
1/4 c  Coarse black pepper
1/4 c  Paprika
2 Tbs  Onion powder
2 Tbs  Garlic powder
2 Tbs  Chili powder

Of course, feel free to adjust anything to your particular taste.  It will keep in the freezer for up to 6 months in an air tight container.  When you get it out, you will need to stir it with a fork to break up the brown sugar. 

Please PM me and let me know how this works for you.  Good luck,  Joe


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2015)

A non-spicy commercial rub you can find at just about any Wal Mart or grocery store is McCormick Sweet and Smokey.  $2.38 a container at WM, $5 at the grocer.  When I'm running low on quality spices to make my own rub that's my go-to commercial rub.


----------



## vance hanna (Jun 17, 2015)

Fizz said:


> Hi guys and gals I'm looking for a rib and pork rub. I can't eat spicy food at all so I was hoping someone could help me out with nonspicy rub recipe.
> Thanks forum members.


If you consider Peppercorns spicy feel free to leave them out, but this is my sweet rub that i run through a coffee bean grinder.


3 cup Demerara sugar
5 tablespoons Himalayan Pink salt
5 Tablespoons Peppercorn Medley from wal mart(optional)
2 tablespoon Garlic Powder
10 Bay Leaves
3 tablespoons Onion Powder
1/2 teaspoon sage
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon Thyme
2 teaspoons Oregano

Mix it all together in a bowl, then run it little by little through my coffee bean grinder until its a fine powder. You can use less peppercorns or leave them out totally if you prefer. Normally for me I also add Cracked red Pepper and Cheyenne pepper but the version above is what i use for family that cant handle spicy.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 18, 2015)

Try the first one here, just leave out the cayenne pepper-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/rib-rub-recipes


----------

